# According to u which game has best graphics till Now (Share ur views)



## yomanabhi (Dec 4, 2010)

*Share ur views which game has No.1 realistic graphics till NOW.
Share ur views *


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Before any fanboy jumps to crysis, uncharted, killzone,Halo Reach, I would like to mention that your question is very  complex. Graphics can be viewed from technical, artistic and optimization standpoints. And there will be one/mutiple winner(s) if we view from one standpoint. It is impossible to pick up a single winner.

If it we view from technical standpoint, I would like to say Crysis, GTA 4(for it's scale), GranTurismo 5, Unchrated 1,2, Lost Planet, etc.

On artistic standpoint Prince of Persia(2008), Flower(PSN), Okami(Wii). 

On optimization standpoint Uncharted 1,2, God of War, Resident Evil 5


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

Contra.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 4, 2010)

Uncharted 1. I don't think so. Must add Killzone 2 and God of War 3 to the list.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2010)

gow3 and uc2 beats all.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ all these are new games. but a few games from 1 series that revolutionized gameplay as well as graphics: Half Life II Episode I & II.


----------



## Joker (Dec 4, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ all these are new games. but a few games from 1 series that revolutionized gameplay as well as graphics: *Half Life II Episode I & II.*


this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2010)

Half Life and Half Life 2
Not the episodes though
And Quake III, Doom 3


----------



## abhidev (Dec 4, 2010)

I think Dirt 2 showed off some great graphics and just cause 2 being just 4gb in size had gr8 graphics too.


----------



## sasuke (Dec 4, 2010)

wat abt metro 2033, i have not played it though


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2010)

For some reason I loved the modern tech stuff of DOOM III. Though I never finished it. 

@Ico:
You playing NES games via emulator..?


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

asingh said:


> @Ico:
> You playing NES games via emulator..?


I've a 12 year old working NES-clone.


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 4, 2010)

I think Uncharted 2, GOW 3 and Metro 2033.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2010)

If I had to pick only one, then I would say Uncharted 2. I used to think it was Crysis earlier, but after playing this game, my perspective changed a lot. The scale on which it is rendered is just outstanding. 

Others would include:
God of War III
Killzone 2
Red Dead Redemption 
Crysis
Gears of War


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2010)

ico said:


> I've a 12 year old working NES-clone.



Samurai..??


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

+1 for Uncharted 2 from my side too.


asingh said:


> Samurai..??


GLK Book GLK-2000A Educational Computer.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm.. Batman Arkham Asylum, Devil may cry 4.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2010)

ico said:


> GLK Book GLK-2000A Educational Computer.


Props to you for maintaining it man. My Media Little Master died a closet death after the Sony Era came along.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 4, 2010)

no second though* Crysis *has best Graphics!....... waiting for* Crysis 2*!


----------



## yomanabhi (Dec 5, 2010)

Whats about Far Cry 2??


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 5, 2010)

yomanabhi said:


> Whats about Far Cry 2??




Crytek always set benchmarks in Graphics!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 5, 2010)

In the order of awesomeness:
1. Uncharted 2
2. Crysis/Warhead
3. God of War 3


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dangerous Dave said:


> Crytek always set benchmarks in Graphics!



err..its ubisoft who developed FarCry 2 using DUNIA engine, a heavily modified(around 97%) version of cryEngine 2...
Great game though!


----------



## max_demon (Dec 5, 2010)

Patapon and Locoroco has best graphics.. (artistically)

God Of War 3, Heavy Rain and Uncharted also have good graphics

and Mafia 2 has okey okey graphics (considering the scale)


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2010)

Crysis, CoD MW2, NFS Shift, Metro 2033


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2010)

cyborg47 said:


> err..its ubisoft who developed FarCry 2 using DUNIA engine, a heavily modified(around 97%) version of cryEngine 2...
> Great game though!


*ahem* CryEngine and not CryEngine 2.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 6, 2010)

WTF no one mentioned MGS4 i would say in terms of visuals MGS4 and UC2 and in terms of textures Assassins Creed 2 and Crysis


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2010)

Imagine they have a family tree for it.

Though guys, apart from looks, which game has the most interactive environment. I found BC2 quite close to Warhead in terms on interaction.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

My list includes:
Crysis,COD MW2,Burnout Paradise


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 6, 2010)

POP TFS
Batman Arkham Asylum
DiRT 2
Just Cause II
COD Black Ops
NFS HP 

All these are new games because graphics improve day by day


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2010)

I will share,
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2- Still the BEST
Assassins Creed 2
The Saboteur- wondered nobody mentioned it, forgot Skylar! 
Batman AA
Splinter Cell Conviction
GTA- IV (Widely spread)

and last but not the list COD Black OPS, especially Close up's.


----------



## voljin1987 (Dec 9, 2010)

from an artistic standpoint i think machinarium has some the best visuals i have seen in a while.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

farcry 2,crysis (FPS)
CIV 5 (strategy)
NFS HP 2010(racing)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Dec 9, 2010)

um... dirt 2 (I've seen ultra quality screenies..but waiting to play it...it's installed and ready but I'm waiting for my 5670..)  

and also trackmania (plz don't hate me)   

ofc cod4:mw, cod6:mw2 and black ops are the bestest rages....


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 10, 2010)

Crysis, Far Cry 2 and Just Cause 2 are pretty good as far as graphics go, but I'd like to give a special mention to some other games:

1) Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood

This engine has jaw-dropping textures and bump mapping, and it runs really good on even lower end hardware. IMO, it is the number 1 candidate for most efficient graphics engine.

Check out the screenshots:

*img15.imageshack.us/i/cojbibgamex862009092121.jpg/

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/7921/cojs.jpg

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/1179/coj2d.jpg

2) Tomb Raider: Underworld

Good textures, smooth lighting, great shaders. What else is to say? 

*www.tgdb.net/images/full/16-Tomb_Raider_Underworld.jpg
*www.ngohq.com/attachments/games/1213d1225796579-tomb-raider-underworld-pc-demo-tru-2008-11-04-04-51-32-35.jpg
*compresadeadamantium.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/tomb-raider-underworld-20080130053333905.jpg

Other "good" games in terms of artistic direction are Darksiders, Alpha Protocol, Neverwinter Nights 2, the Witcher, etc. but they aren't pure eye candy like these games are


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 10, 2010)

^^+1 for TR:Underworld...engine was heavily optimised...though some members reported buggy gameplay....still the best in its series......


----------



## yomanabhi (Dec 16, 2010)

@All
I think in racing games best graphics of *Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box*
And what about *Dead Space*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dead Space is quiet decent one All !! But Tomb raider Underworld is The best one for Gr8 Graphics eyecandy !!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2010)

MGS4 has great graphics and truly was a masterpiece. Elder scrolls 4 oblivion pioneered procedural rendering and was the best in its time.


----------



## GAURAV001 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think just cause 2 has better graphics on pc.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 16, 2010)

GAURAV001 said:


> I think just cause 2 has better graphics on pc.



agree....the game seems to be optimised...as it has great graphics and is just 4gb...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 16, 2010)

Black ops has very good graphics...The Jungle missions are so realistic..


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2010)

I like to add a few more :

Serious SAM II ( though it's aged )
Brother in Arms Hell's Highway
Serious HD The First Encounter
Aliens Vs. Predator ( 2010 ) The dark gloomy environment and shadow works are really awesome.


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 17, 2010)

Dude i think Super MArio owns GoW 3


----------



## Piyush (Dec 17, 2010)

Prey
nwn2


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2010)

^^+1 for Prey


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2010)

Silent Hill: Homecoming & Gears of War


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 22, 2010)

Crysis


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 31, 2010)

1.Metro2033
2.crysis warhead


----------



## mayanksharma (Jan 3, 2011)

Games which standardized 3D Graphics & technology:
1. NFS
2. UT
3. Stalker
4. Quake (also for DOOM)
5. COD
and 6. POP

It is quite obvious that the latest games will pack better techniques and 3D rendering algorithms. So, all the latest installments of the above stated series will come in ranks!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2011)

*oblivion*


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 5, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> gow3 and uc2 beats all.



Agreed!!
Also I sent you a request on PSN!


----------



## prakhar18 (Jan 5, 2011)

Uc2
godw3
gt5
rdr
crysis


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 11, 2011)

Quake & UT99,2003


----------



## vickybat (Jan 11, 2011)

Crysis 2 will raise the bar sky high.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ May be. But as of now, for me its GTA 4


----------



## himangshu (Jan 14, 2011)

Fear 2
COD:MW2
NFS:Hot pursuit(2010)
Crysis
Dirt2


----------



## Journey (Jan 19, 2011)

The Saboteur
Assassin's Creed 2
Mafia 2
GTA 4

These I think are the games with the best gfx untill now, technically best not artistically of course.


----------

